# Philips dvd 634 no lee dvd pero si cd



## manuchou (Nov 10, 2005)

Mi reproductor de sobremesa philips dvd 634 me lee los vcd o cds de audio sin problema, pero al meterle cualquier dvd sea original o grabado me sale una información en pantalla de "no disc". He abierto el dvd y hace come si buscara el principio del dvd y no lo encontara. ¿sabeis a que se debe esto?


----------



## raulonline (Nov 15, 2005)

Amigo el daño de tu equipo es la optica, internamente ella viene dividida en dos laser para leer uno los cd (vcd) y otra para el dvd ya que la longitud de onda es diferente para cd y dvd. Deberas reemplazarla.


----------

